# File system full on gmirror Ã¢Â€Â” panics



## dusty (Mar 6, 2011)

*File system full on gmirror â€” panics*

Hi, hoping I'm posting this in the right forum section. ProLiant MicroServer, FreeBSD 8.2.

Synopsis: two drives in gmirror (130 Gb), a carelessly issued dump command and here it is â€” filesystem got full.  Venturing forth the /usr/.snap revealed a file 140 Gb size (dump_filesystem, probably the name is irrelevant). 

The fun part: rm'ing this file leads to immediate system reboot (no messages shown). After booting again, system stays online for about three-five minutes, throws a message from kernel stating the filesystem is overloaded and reboots again.

Now, mirror changed status to degraded. Currently, I'm MHDD'ing both hard drives to check the case of physical failure, but â€” could this be some kind of a software problem?

Tried fsck in single user, booting in safe mode, no luck. Any advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dusty (Mar 7, 2011)

Both drives were absolutely fine. But! I looked in lost+found and discovered two files 130 and 10 Gb in size. After deleting them, it became possible to remove the big file in /usr/.snap

Backing up the whole filesystem at the moment.


----------



## dusty (Mar 7, 2011)

After booting, everything was fine, except mirror still being degraded. It used to consist of two drives: ad4 and ad6. There came a strange thing: no ad4 drive was present in /dev. BIOS recognized the HDD, but FreeBSD wouldn't. 

Solution: fully erasing the drive with MHDD erase function made FreeBSD see the it and create a corresponding node in /dev. After that, I inserted it back into mirror â€” seems to work fine.


----------



## jem (Mar 8, 2011)

I took delivery of an HP Microserver yesterday, with a Seagate 160GB disk included.  I'm also having the problem where the BIOS sees the disk, but FreeBSD doesn't.

I added three more disks (WD Greens) and they were all detected fine.

Can you explain what you mean by the MHDD erase function?  Is this the ATA erase command?  How did you initiate it?

EDIT: Never mind, Google found this for me.


----------



## dusty (Mar 8, 2011)

jem said:
			
		

> I took delivery of an HP Microserver yesterday, with a Seagate 160GB disk included.  I'm also having the problem where the BIOS sees the disk, but FreeBSD doesn't.
> 
> I added three more disks (WD Greens) and they were all detected fine.
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by the MHDD erase function?  Is this the ATA erase command?  How did you initiate it?



It's pretty strange the stock drive didn't get recognized!

MHDD is a hard-drive testing utility written for DOS. You can grab a live cd here. After booting into it, select your hard drive from list by entering its number. Then you can issue the ERASE command. Confirm your action and wait till it finishes.

There's a manual, just in case.


----------

